# recognizing network card..

## masseya

I have an Orinoco wireless card that doesn't seem to be recognized by the network.  Check this out:  

```
bash-2.05a# ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:A5:9A:57:72  

          inet addr:192.168.1.100  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:93 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:99 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:89844 (87.7 Kb)  TX bytes:23610 (23.0 Kb)

          Interrupt:9 Base address:0x4000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

bash-2.05a# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

orinoco                34080   0 

hermes                  6720   0  [orinoco]

bash-2.05a# 
```

I think if the orinoco drivers are working then ifconfig should find eth1 as my orinoco.  (eth0 is the onboard ethernet controller)  Any thoughts?

----------

## mb

hi,

i'm not quite sure, but iirc the orinoco_cs modules is missing.. maybe you have run into the same problem, i have (the module will not be loaded, because of unresol. symbols)... take a look https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4280

#mb

----------

## chrisost

My first thought is whether the card has a valid IP) and will thus show up with ifconfig).  I assume that the card will use DHCP to get an IP address from the access point.  Does your /etc/conf.d/pcmcia contain the entry to designate eth1 as a DHCP client?

Also, my Orinoco card uses the  orinoco_cs driver.  You have the Orinoco driver listed in your lsmod.  I don't know if this makes a difference.  Did you insert that module by hand or did cardmgr do it automatically

----------

## delta407

It's not a problem of having an IP, as a card that has no IP will still show an interface in ifconfig.

Sounds like the driver isn't loaded.

----------

